# Locomotive speeds



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

This isn't the standard "what's too fast question."


I have a pair of Artiso centercabs. One runs about 10% faster than the other even tho they have the same bricks. 


For you guys who run MU lashups, do you have problems with one loco outpulling the other(s) and have you found an easy way to solve it?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Na. They'll work fine coupled together.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Under load they will work fine as Tom says. You should only worry if there is a huge difference in speed at all speeds. 

If it really bothers you, put some diodes in line with the motor to slow the fast one down a bit. A member recently made the great suggestion of using a FW bridge, easy to use since it already has 4 diodes in it. 

Regards, Greg


----------

